# '12 Wiper Transmission Failure



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

The wiper transmission just failed in my '12 Eco with 54,000 miles. Of course it happened in the rain in Chicago rush hour traffic. The driver's side ball cup popped off its ball. It won't snap back on, so I need to replace the $80 transmission.  

And the temporary repair ala Mclaren (single center mounted wiper), since I won't get the parts until next week. Tied the drivers arm to the passenger arm so it won't jamb.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Hopefully you went through warranty for the repair. That really sucks though I hope the dealership takes good care of you.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

2013LT said:


> Hopefully you went through warranty for the repair. That really sucks though I hope the dealership takes good care of you.


No, I'm outside of the 3/36,000 warranty on miles. It's not too hard to change, and it's not too expensive. I have a feeling it's going to be a pretty common issue on Cruzes.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay folks we have another common Issue with the cruzen .
Dang Dawg did you have to use that term ?
Could be the wiper motor and trans were functioning as designed until you had to use your windshield with all of the little spots in the laminate Wipers on to clear the rain drops off so you could see to drive in rush hour Traffic !

Either way that was you I passed up . I really did not want to hear another complaint today .


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now that is snapping it up a Bit !


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

My Honda civic had far more problems than I've been hearing about the Cruze.. 

Constant head gasket failure (on most of them)
Automatic transmissions lasting 60k miles or less

Just the worst two... Tons and tons of little stuff to go along with it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the first report of the wiper motor having problems, so no, I don't think this will be a big issue until the cars get significantly older.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> This is the first report of the wiper motor having problems, so no, I don't think this will be a big issue until the cars get significantly older.


Not the motor. It's the wiper transmission.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Even if it does become a common problem... which I'm thinking it won't since it's the first I've heard of it at least like you say it's cheap and easy to fix..


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

All the poster did was make people aware of an issue he had that others may experience.

Thank you OP!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Although uncommon !


----------



## pullockaran (Aug 23, 2010)

This issue is not uncommon. It happened with my Cruze too and of many others who stay in Kerala. I stay in Kerala, a small state in the southern tip of India with copious amount of rainfall every year. The car was three years old and about 60000km when the transmission of the wiper assembly failed. In my car too the ball and socket joint failed. This is a common occurrence for the Cruze where the car is used extensively during the rains. Please note that all other linkage parts are well made except the part that takes the most load which is the ball and socket joint. This joint is made of plastic/fiber which is of extremely inferior quality. I have written to the Indian head office to impress upon the management to get hold of a vendor who is willing to make all the end joints of the linkages out of brass or of a comparable metal. Sincerely hope they heed to my request as the new 2013 Skoda Octavia is breathing down their neck for a piece of the Indian automobile pie.

Other than this issue the only other issue with the Cruze faced by Indian customers is the Caliper slide pin changing its girth due to wear and tear in about 20000km resulting in rattle from the front suspension area.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I stand corrected pullockaran ! 
May I extend my sympathies to the many unfotunate few that have recieved a faulty part on said assembly .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> The wiper transmission just failed in my '12 Eco with 54,000 miles. Of course it happened in the rain in Chicago rush hour traffic. The driver's side ball cup popped off its ball. It won't snap back on, so I need to replace the $80 transmission.
> 
> And the temporary repair ala Mclaren (single center mounted wiper), since I won't get the parts until next week. Tied the drivers arm to the passenger arm so it won't jamb.


Gus_Mahn, 

I am sorry that you had to experience this concern. I will document this for our records as well. I am glad you were able to have this concern resolved. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## 2011CruzeECO (Jan 24, 2014)

This is the first report of the wiper motor having problems, so no, I don't think this will be a big issue until the cars get significantly older.[New to Forum... Came upon site searching for info on Wiper Transmission Failure. Nice Site! Thought I'd add to the occurences. My 2011 ECO model with 68K just had this same problem occur. Fortunately I have a 100K warranty so its at the dealer being fixed. The part had to be ordered so I was told it could be a few days before its fixed.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

2013LT said:


> My Honda civic had far more problems than I've been hearing about the Cruze..
> 
> Constant head gasket failure (on most of them)
> Automatic transmissions lasting 60k miles or less
> ...


yeah I still don't trust honda's automatic transimission. around the year 2000 they had all kinds of trouble with their AT's in the civic. I had a 96 civic ex stick 5 speed and it was rock solid the transimission was like butter. I am still hesitant to buy an automatic from honda.


----------



## P Dawson (Jan 29, 2014)

My passenger side wiper quit working this morning. It was -12F here so im assuming some plastic piece broke. Ill post back when I figure out what happened.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Gus_Mahn said:


> I have a feeling it's going to be a pretty common issue on Cruzes.


I wonder if some sort of lubrication would extend the life expectancy of these ball joints? Of the ball and cup, is it the cup that is worn out? Is the ball still intact? It's difficult to tell from the pictures exactly what's going on.


----------



## P Dawson (Jan 29, 2014)

Arm at passenger side wiper ball joint came apart. It will not stay snapped together. Called local dealer and part was not in stock and was informed that the part is on backorder through GM. Found the part (95971326) at gmpartsclub for $45, and paid the 2 day shipping because my car is torn apart in the garage, and I didnt feel like putting it back together broken. 

Seems funny that the part is on backorder at GM. Id say alot of broken wipers across the country with all this winter weather. Bad design IMO.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

P Dawson said:


> Seems funny that the part is on backorder at GM. Id say alot of broken wipers across the country with all this winter weather. Bad design IMO.


If memory serves me right (someone please correct me if I'm wrong), the new full size GM trucks in '99 went to a wiper arm system that had a "sacrificial" link that would break if the force required to break the wipers free from a frozen windshield was too high. During an ice storm some time in the early 2000's a similar situation arose where there was a nation-wide backorder on the wiper parts after that storm hit.

This info is based on the memory of a conversation I had ~13 years ago with a co-worker who owned one of those trucks, so it may/may not be accurate. If it's true, it would appear they have seen this situation at least once before...


----------



## P Dawson (Jan 29, 2014)

Now the online parts place is saying that they cant get the part because its backordered. This is crap.


----------



## P Dawson (Jan 29, 2014)

After calling and checking parts suppliers nationwide, I called my local dealer and was told that the part is back ordered and it could be months before I get it. He took my vin number and tried to put in a special request but a dealer who has the part has to be willing to sell it. Many of the parts departments that i spoke to said they have been waiting for months to receive the part to fix customers already in the system, and the part may not be being made anymore. I went ahead and ordered the part from a junkyard so I can get it back on the road. Good ole ebay. This is very frustrating.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

P Dawson said:


> After calling and checking parts suppliers nationwide, I called my local dealer and was told that the part is back ordered and it could be months before I get it.


Being out of the supply chain could be an indication GM found a defect or design problem with the part and is currently working on a new design. The new part will have a new part number, when avalible your old part number will be discontinued but will indicate a newer part number is avalible.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I wonder if some sort of lubrication would extend the life expectancy of these ball joints? Of the ball and cup, is it the cup that is worn out? Is the ball still intact? It's difficult to tell from the pictures exactly what's going on.


I believe it's a bad design. The ball has *very* little neck. The cup has *very* little purchase on the ball. Any appreciable wear, and it will fall apart. There was no visible wear on either the ball or cup on mine. Usually plastic of this type is self lubricating, and external lubrication could soften the plastic. It's sealed up pretty tight, and I'm not so sure you could get the lubrication where it matters anyhow. If I were to try anything, it would be silicone spray. 

On a side note, it's a safety system that can fail in an inopportune situation. It's probably worth making a complaint to www.NHTSA.gov Keep your receipts. If there's enough history, GM may be forced to make repairs and/or restitution to owners effected by this failure. 

Funny my '97 F-150 had an early corrosion failure of a fuel tank strap. I was the first to post this failure on a popular F-150 forum where my post went mostly unnoticed. About three years later Ford issued a recall and reimbursed owners who had paid out of pocket to have this fixed.






i


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I am sitting at the dealer getting my wiper transmission replaced at 89k. I opted for the extended warranty so I am covered which is good. I would not wat to try fixing this myself today with below zero wind chill.

Back in December I had to have my driver side wiper arm replaced when it stripped out.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

Add another to the list of non working passenger wiper blades.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> I am sitting at the dealer getting my wiper transmission replaced at 89k. I opted for the extended warranty so I am covered which is good. I would not wat to try fixing this myself today with below zero wind child.
> 
> Back in December I had to have my driver side wiper arm replaced when it stripped out.


Hey there,

We are sorry to hear that you experienced this problem with your vehicle. I understand that you visited the dealership today in order to get this resolved. Please feel free to follow up with us regarding your dealership visit. I will be glad to document your feedback within our system. Don't hesitate to send us a private message if any extra assistance is needed.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## MrPate (Sep 26, 2013)

I have an '11 Cruze Eco @60k miles. This part just failed on me (drivers side ball joint popped out). Luckily a local dealer has one in stock so hopefully I can have this fixed tonight.

Of course this happens when I am driving out of town next week and the forecast is rain every day...

I know this is an older thread but I just wanted to post that I too have this issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MrPate said:


> I have an '11 Cruze Eco @60k miles. This part just failed on me (drivers side ball joint popped out). Luckily a local dealer has one in stock so hopefully I can have this fixed tonight.
> 
> Of course this happens when I am driving out of town next week and the forecast is rain every day...
> 
> I know this is an older thread but I just wanted to post that I too have this issue.


Oh no! We're sorry this happened with your Cruze right before your trip, MrPate! Were you able to get into the dealership today? Please let us know how everything turns out. We're available via private message if you need any additional assistance.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## JeffN918 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a 2012 Cruze, which is out of warranty and I have the same exact problem with the wiper transmission failure. The replacement part cost $80, and it is relatively easy to put on; I believe 4 bolts. HOWEVER, now that it is back on, my wipers do not work correctly. So, this is not as easy as it sounds to fix it. When the wipers turn on, they snap downward once before going up, and now they do not cycle all the way up as the original did. When I turn them off, sometimes they return to the start position, but sometimes they don't and end up stopping in the center of my windshield, which is a problem. This has become a frustrating process over the past few weeks. Now off to the garage to try again. I'm sure it has to do with the position that the moving parts are in, but there are no markings that I can see that tell you what position they are supposed to be in when replacing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

JeffN918 said:


> HOWEVER, now that it is back on, my wipers do not work correctly. So, this is not as easy as it sounds to fix it. When the wipers turn on, they snap downward once before going up, and now they do not cycle all the way up as the original did. When I turn them off, sometimes they return to the start position, but sometimes they don't and end up stopping in the center of my windshield, which is a problem. This has become a frustrating process over the past few weeks. Now off to the garage to try again. I'm sure it has to do with the position that the moving parts are in, but there are no markings that I can see that tell you what position they are supposed to be in when replacing. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


I had the same problem. You need to look at the rotation of the arm. If the first move of the wiper arm is down, you need to pull the arm on the motor off and flip it 180 degrees.


----------



## Tool Belt (Nov 4, 2014)

*Seems to be an issue*

Hey Gus- Same exact issue with my 2012 Cruze. Has 70,004 miles and the same part, same place went out. The flared end of small arm has worn out and will not seat back onto the ball. THANK GOODNESS I have a service plan with no deductible. They can get me in quick...but have to order the part. I had to pull over in rain conditions as well. The reason they break down while it's pouring down is because we're using them at the time. I was basically sitting on the arm rest just to see out of the passenger's side while in heavy traffic too. Seems to be an issue with another friend of mine as well. His was at 61,000. I asked him to post something as well.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Tool Belt said:


> I had to pull over in rain conditions as well. The reason they break down while it's pouring down is because we're using them at the time. I was basically sitting on the arm rest just to see out of the passenger's side while in heavy traffic too. Seems to be an issue with another friend of mine as well. His was at 61,000. I asked him to post something as well.


Would both of you please post a complaint to the www.NHTSA.gov website also. This is a safety issue, and should be covered/adressed by GM. Once enough compaints are lodged, NHTSA will launch an investigation which could trigger recalls and reimbursement for those of us who have already experianced the issue.


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine just Broke this weekend, car is out of town I havent seen it yet ! Drivers side stopped, 
I will fill in later what it is.


----------



## mreese (Dec 7, 2011)

Can any one tell me what part number they replaced? Looking at GM Parts Direct I see the linkage as a whole but only $38** not the $80 you were talking about, I know that was a while back, is it the complete linkage I need, no I havent looked at the car yet still out of town, just getting prepared
http://gmpartsdirect.com/catalog/frameset.cfm


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

mreese said:


> Can any one tell me what part number they replaced? Looking at GM Parts Direct I see the linkage as a whole but only $38** not the $80 you were talking about, I know that was a while back, is it the complete linkage I need, no I havent looked at the car yet still out of town, just getting prepared
> gmpartsdirect.com: Alternate GM Catalog


Yes #6 *Part Number: 95971326. Maybe the price has come down.*


----------



## MaryM (Dec 22, 2014)

My '12 Cruze LT had the same thing happen. Lost operation of the driver's side wiper without warning. Was on NYS Thruway at 5:30 a.m. when it happened and had to pull over and wait for assistance. It was not under warranty (car has 78,000 miles on it) but this part should NOT be failing at all, no matter what the mileage.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MaryM said:


> My '12 Cruze LT had the same thing happen. Lost operation of the driver's side wiper without warning. Was on NYS Thruway at 5:30 a.m. when it happened and had to pull over and wait for assistance. It was not under warranty (car has 78,000 miles on it) but this part should NOT be failing at all, no matter what the mileage.


Hi Mary,

We truly apologize for this! Were you able to get the assistance needed to repair the wiper? If you need any additional assistance, please do not hesitate to reach out to me in a private message. We would be happy to reach out to the dealership on your behalf. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jdevlaminck (Feb 21, 2015)

My 2012 Cruze had the driver side wiper fail in the fall. It took about a week to get the part. Now nearly 6 months later the wipers are sitting midway. For example, when I turn it on intermittently, it goes down, up, then back to midway. Anyone else with this issue? It is almost like it slipped on splines or something. It is the weekend now, so I may work on it myself.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jdev, it seems this was an issue on other cars in the past. Googling might be some help, I haven't heard of this on the Cruze yet.

Anyone else?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

jdevlaminck said:


> My 2012 Cruze had the driver side wiper fail in the fall. It took about a week to get the part. Now nearly 6 months later the wipers are sitting midway. For example, when I turn it on intermittently, it goes down, up, then back to midway. Anyone else with this issue? It is almost like it slipped on splines or something. It is the weekend now, so I may work on it myself.


Did you try this yet?



Gus_Mahn said:


> I had the same problem. You need to look at the rotation of the arm. If the first move of the wiper arm is down, you need to pull the arm on the motor off and flip it 180 degrees.


----------



## SILVER-ICE-ECO (Aug 6, 2011)

Same issue here...104K miles on an '11 ECO. Driver's side popped off I am assuming as that arm doesn't move with the motor but you can freely move it by hand. Super bad design and a serious safety concern IMO. My daughter drives this car and I'm not too fired up about this issue. This car is not that old and I would not expect a GM product to have this failure on an '11 already. Kia, maybe but not GM...

And I did buy the extended warranty (GMPP) that expired at 100K of course...nice


----------



## dmstyres (Dec 4, 2014)

mine popped off too....2011 cruze


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

A co worker of mine has an '11 Malibu and this just happened to him too, just out of warranty. He Macgivered it back together with a cotter pin. He's waiting for it to fail again.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Everyone this has happened to needs to file a complaint with the NHTSA, this is s serious safety issue and all effected models should be recalled. Only way this will happen is if enough people complain. Also if eventually recalled you should get reimbursed for any out of pocket expense this cost you now. 

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/index.xhtml


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We're so sorry to learn that you've had trouble with the wiper transmission. We understand it can become frustrating trying to come up with a solution. If anyone's interested in working with their local Chevy dealer we're happy to work with you toward a solution. However, if anyone's interested in filing this concern with GM directly we're happy to do so on your behalf.

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## rcmatt007 (Sep 14, 2015)

2012 cruze. in 2013 the wiper would stop in the middle of the windshield. it would go full cycle, but always end in the middle. Took it to the stealer and some $300 later the replaced the motor and everything worked fine. That is until Spring of 2015 when it started doing the same thing. I simply bought online the motor and the transmission and it worked just fine.... that is until today, my wife called and sure enough it is doing it all over again.

then the there is the issue of the high speed fan going all the time on the radiator. Went to another forum and have since changed the sensor... did not work, looks like I need to order an $80 thermostat.

This car has been a POS and I will not buy chevy products again. I have worked on my own vehicles since the 60's and never had this many things constantly go wrong. So much for the "new GM"


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rcmatt, the thermostat is covered under the power train warranty. 5 year/100,000 miles.


----------



## MadWoman (Nov 9, 2015)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT...The driver's side wiper linkage ball and socket joint failed today. It will not snap back on. It happen on the interstate while it was pouring down rain. This issue is very dangerous. I will be going tomorrow to see if it can be fixed or if there is a recall on it. Does anyone here know?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

MadWoman said:


> 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT...The driver's side wiper linkage ball and socket joint failed today. It will not snap back on. It happen on the interstate while it was pouring down rain. This issue is very dangerous. I will be going tomorrow to see if it can be fixed or if there is a recall on it. Does anyone here know?


If I may ask you of your original purchase date and the current mileage ?
Next there maybe the slight chance that you are still under the Bumper to Bumper .
If not then you will most likely be purchasing the entire linkage assembly with install fees ..

If by chance there is a Handy and Dandy Person around . 
Quite possibly this person could find the assembly at a wreckers for less and install IT !

PS Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep Ahh Cruzen and Best Wishes with yer Ahh Cruzen !


----------



## snowvette (Oct 9, 2012)

Mine just went to. Drivers side stopped working, in rain, on the highway. I drilled and tapped it and put a small socket headed cap screw with a washer on it. Hopefully theses are easier to get now.


----------



## cruze2bbq (May 13, 2015)

So my driver side wiper stopped moving is Sunday morning (2012 Cruze with 62000 miles). Took it apart and found the linkage popped off just like post #32. After looking at it, the joint is fully rubber and it worn out to the point there is no way to pop it back in without rigging it. Got online gmpartsdirect.com and WIPER TRANSMISSION - 95971326 is $42 plus shipping $17. I did not like how original part joints were rubber so I looked for replacement that was plastic. Found one on carid.com - Dorman - Windshield Wiper Linkage Item # 83136460 is $51 plus shipping $10. Got it today. All joints are still rubber but there are plastic cover glued on each joint on top and bottom. Take down was easy. Put everything was easy except for attaching link arm of wiper transmission to the motor. Motor turns 360 but the link arm only moves about 90. When I get it wrong, wipers turns toward to engine and dropping the wipers between firewall and wind shield. After about 10 tries I got it right.


----------



## dmstyres (Dec 4, 2014)

i feel your pain...they are made of cheap quality. Both of my arms snapped off in Canadian ice. Pretty expensive to replace. 2011 Cruze.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

And I just replaced mine.

Word of advice, make sure the arm attaching the transmission to the wiper motor is parallel to the upper bar, not any other way, or your wipers will act funny...


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all, I'm wondering if my car is starting to suffer this same problem. Driver side wiper sounds like it's dragging on the glass, but the actual noise is coming from around the connection of the wiper arm to the rest of the linkage. At the moment it's working OK, but I want to nip this before it becomes a real problem.


----------



## yaygull (Mar 7, 2016)

I am so thankful for you folks and this forum. My '12 Cruze with 85k miles just had this same problem yesterday, thanks to the darn snow that hit the Midwest. After reading this thread, I was able to take a peek at the connection and determine the problem in a couple of minutes. 

For future reference, Rock Auto has the part for $47, which is more than the $42 at GM Parts Direct, but shipping from Rock Auto is significantly less. I was able to get the part with 2-day express shipping for just under $60, thanks to a generic coupon code I found at Retailmenot.com. 

Here's the link for the part at Rock Auto: More Information for DORMAN 602231

Hope that helps someone in the future!


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

NHTSA finally contacted me about my complaint. Only took 3.5 years...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My drivers wiper failed in the fully deployed position while travelling westbound on the 417 in the rain... 59,000 miles. 

Quick trip to the dealer and the wiper transmission was replaced at no charge under my GMPP. Although I was surprised that they had the part in stock.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Mine just died on my '12 at just under 130k miles. Passenger side made it halfway up the windshield and there she sat.


----------



## Long term GM Owner (Aug 10, 2021)

Just yesterday this happened to my 2015 Cruze LT, my car is 6 years old. Warranty is over. Never had this issue with any car I had so it freaked me out a bit as it was raining out and the wiper buckled to the side of my car. So today I Unscrewed everything only to see the ball joint/bushing came off. Side note, It was an itch with a 'b' trying to get those anchors out of the cowel tho. So hopefully I can just get the bushing part, my dad took off the arm instead of the whole linkage.


----------

